# Tun in boxes not to turn in



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 20, 2009)

I found this post on another forum but it has some great examples of what not to turn in.

http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/showt ... hp?t=51042


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 20, 2009)

wow, I've got a long way to go for KCBS...I thought the chicken
looked great, brisket too.


----------



## BigGQ (Feb 20, 2009)

Funny stuff.  They stuck true to the topic.

Thanks for posting, Bill.


----------



## Rag1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wow, I've got a long way to go for KCBS...I thought the chicken
> looked great, brisket too.




Want to be a Judge?


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 21, 2009)

Some of it didn't look all that bad.  Most of it looked like a learning curve in progress!   :? 

Appearance is only part of the score.  Those boxes that scored poorly were uninspiring all around.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 26, 2009)

I just saw that on a colorado bbq site too.


----------

